# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Small laundry layout advice

## bh357

Hi All.  Were about to renovate our laundry and are hoping for some help with the layout.  Were thinking a stacked washing machine/dryer, small sink with cupboards above and a  toilet.  Anyone got any ideas how we can lay it out in this space? (See photo for dimensions etc)

----------


## havabeer

a toilet with the cistern in the wall or a sink in the cistern may help reclaim some space. 
I would strongly think if you ACTUALLY need a sink in the laundry and if the kitchen one (or a plastic tub) would be more then suitable. hell even just a hand held nozzle to fill a plastic tub in the laundry may suffice. 
we have a sink in our laundry and it gets used like 5 times a year. i would have much rather had extra storage or bench space in place of it.

----------


## Moondog55

Without the plan for the whole house I'd just be shooting in the dark.
I use our laundry sinks all the time tho and IMO that space is too small to also fit a WC in

----------


## phild01

Can you relocate the two doors, does it need two doors.

----------


## bh357

Thanks for all the responses.  
The main justification for the sink is that there'll be a toilet in there - we also only use our current laundry sink on occasion so maybe it's what we can sacrifice. Although the option for the toilet cistern in the wall is a good one too.  
One of the doors is internal (on the short side wall) and the other is the external door to the backyard, they're also both encased by bricks (old extension) so the relocation didn't seem feasible. 
I did a scale drawing up and this looks to be about the only layout possible:  
(stacked 600mm washer and dryer with 600mm sink and overhead cupboards)

----------


## Moondog55

Sliding pocket doors??

----------


## bh357

Thanks! I think we'd still need to go through the brick for the cavity pocket though? 
A barn style door or bi-fold door might work though!

----------


## phild01

The way your doors open I don't see any advantage changing to sliders.

----------


## JB1

Why do you need 2 doors? 
Remove one of them and you'll create much more space if you move the toilet. 
lk

----------


## phild01

> Why do you need 2 doors? 
> Remove one of them and you'll create much more space if you move the toilet. 
> lk

  #4

----------


## droog

> Without the plan for the whole house I'd just be shooting in the dark.
> I use our laundry sinks all the time tho and IMO that space is too small to also fit a WC in

  Just to clarify, you use a WC in another room and don’t use the laundry sink as the WC ?

----------


## havabeer

it really seems like you only want a sink in there to splash your hands after going to the toilet and MAYBE do some soaking before putting stuff in the washing machine.  
I would serisouly consider getting rid of the sink and putting the toilet (with a sink in the cistern) there and just have some overhead cabinets that wrap around and possibly a folding bench and a hose off the cistern fill for filling a tub or anything. a narrow folding bench will still at least let you put a washing basket down or do some folding etc.

----------


## phild01

..or swap the toilet and sink locations, cistern sinks are awkward. A small round tub hung on the wall perhaps.

----------

